# deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX



## J.S. (26. November 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

mir ist vor Kurzem ein Echolot Humminbird 450 TX portable überlassen worden. Nun suche ich eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung dafür. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus
J.S.


----------



## Kunze (26. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo J.S.!







on Board und Viel Spaß!!! #h #h


Ich habe es mal verschoben zu Echolot und Kombigeräte mit GPS .

Dort ist es besser aufgehoben und ich hoffe, 

es kann dir geholfen werden. :m #h


----------



## J.S. (27. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo Kunze,

danke für das Umnavigieren meiner Anfrage. Das ist natürlich richtig.

Bis demnächst vielleicht
J.S.


----------



## Kunze (27. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo!

Hab erstmal nur was in Englisch gefunden...

Vielleicht hilft das ja erstmal ein kleines Stück weiter... #h

PS: Die 400er Serie wurde bis 2003 gebaut. Nachfolger ist die Matrix Reihe.


----------



## Kunze (27. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo!

Nochwas gefunden... #h


----------



## J.S. (27. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo Kunze,

danke für die tollen Tips. Die schweizer Seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden, aber die englische Version ist schon garnicht schlecht, jedenfalls besser als die ich mitbekommen habe.
Ich habe auch schon jemanden zum übersetzen, da es ganz schön fachspezifisches Englisch ist.
Damit kann ich aber auf jeden Fall etwas anfangen.

Bis denne und Danke
J.S.|supergri


----------



## Kunze (27. November 2007)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein Humminbird portable 450 TX*

Hallo!

Freut micht.

Das Gerät hat ja auch nen Simulator, wo man schon einiges mitbekommt. #h


----------

